# multi-rip



## coach9 (Dec 27, 2006)

I need help w/down loads no opt.to send to desk top


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Download and save to a folder, than install!
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Dan,

Is there a 30 day multirip demo that would work with a T-Jet Blazer Pro - 4880 epson printer?

Can you provide me the link to download if there is one?

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello Coach,

I am not exactly sure what your question is asking. Are you having a problem downloading one of the versions? I just went to both the hybrid and dtg version of MultiRIP and they both worked properly. Just let me know some more details and I will do my best to help you out. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

abmcdan said:


> Dan,
> 
> Is there a 30 day multirip demo that would work with a T-Jet Blazer Pro - 4880 epson printer?
> 
> ...


This week some time there will be a version that will run a 4880 version based dtg printer. The trial version will print a watermark across the design, but it will give you a good idea of how the software works. It will also include a completely different way of how to print using the software. Feel free to email us at [email protected] and we will let you know when it becomes available.

Please let us know if you have additional questions. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> Dan,
> Is there a 30 day multirip demo that would work with a T-Jet Blazer Pro - 4880 epson printer?
> Can you provide me the link to download if there is one?
> Thank you,
> Andy


Like he said  
Dan


----------



## coach9 (Dec 27, 2006)

I've got the down load, when I follow the video I don't get the same option that u choose I have to get to custom data from palette screen and then I don't have the documents Icon u click on looks like the demo is do w/vista


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Coach,

Lets take a couple steps back and get a better picture of what you are encountering. Please let me know the following:
1. Which printer are you using?
2. Which MultiRIP (hybrid or direct-to-garment) software are you trying to install?
3. Where is the first place during the install process do you see something that is different in the install process?
4. Which video are you talking about? Can you put a link to it?

This will help me understand where you are having problems. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## coach9 (Dec 27, 2006)

NP, multirip is installed,I am having color problems my black doesn't seem to be black so I saw the video's and am having problems w/the steps for the video for the color palette. I have the directadvantage. Mark thank's as always,and Dan thanks too.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Coach,

It sounds like you are talking about using a the color chart and wanting to install a Corel palette or Photoshop swatches. Is this the video you are talking about for Corel - YouTube - Using the MultiRIP RGB Color Chart & Swatches - CorelDraw? If so, about 1 minute and 45 seconds into the video it talks about a Custom Palette folder. I think this is what you are talking about. If so, the custom palette I created is found in the zip file, but in order to see it you have to unzip the folder and save all the items to a specific folder on your computer. Then you will be able to locate it from the Palette --> Open screen.

The other thing you might want to do is check to see if your graphic is in CMYK or RGB. This can have an effect on your colors as well. I prefer printing in RGB.

Are you using the new RIP for the Direct Advantage (another iProof System product) or are you using the same print driver that came with your printer? That might also make a difference. The RIP is going to give you better control of colors. I believe almost all of the printers being sold now are being sold with the RIP.

One last thing is to make sure you have a good nozzle check. If not, your colors are going to be off no matter what you do.

Hope this helps. Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## coach9 (Dec 27, 2006)

Mark I've been on the phone w/sawgrass all mourning going through setting, My noozle checis fine and my color sure palette is fine but when I make 3 boxes(black,90%,80%) in Coreldraw W/Smartdesign,the 90&80,look fine, but the black is real dark navy blue! Is there a I-proof tech I can talk to?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Coach,

SOunds like 100% black is falling out of gamut based on the color space your graphic is in and the profile you are printing to. Make sure that you have Perceptual set in your Corel Color Management. Check out this video - YouTube - Corel Color Management with MultiRIP Hybrid RIP Software. Your profiles are probably not installed in the correct folder, but you can at least show how to change the rendering intent. 

Also, you can try this. Use the color palette in the kit that you downloaded. Do not open SmartDesigner... just open CorelDraw. Make 3 boxes with fill them with the same black, 90% and 80% black. Does it look the same? It might have something to do with SmartDesigner. Try the same thing in Photoshop as well. Willing to bet that the colors in Photoshop come out better. This is standard on almost all dtg, sublimation and inkjet printers.

Are you using the iProof RIP? If not, they are not going to help you at all as it is not their product. If you are, all the support is still handled by Sawgrass as the customer of iProof as this is the deal with all the dtg RIPs (i.e. DTG, Flexi-Jet, Direct Advantage,...). So contacting anyone there is not going to help you.

The problem most likely a setting you have in Corel. That is my I mentioned to try and print from Photoshop.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Mark, I am thinking now that he is playing with the Hybrid and not GP.
Dan


----------



## coach9 (Dec 27, 2006)

Mark & Dan, I been on the phone all day on and off changed some settings made some progress,I now have black but I don't seem to be putting down enough ink. the only time today that i put down good ink volume was when I printed the colorsure Palette,I do get a good print if I double pass w/ the power rip.


----------



## coach9 (Dec 27, 2006)

Guess Which football came off my printer? Something is not right Help!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Coach,

So, are you now using the PowerRIP DA (Direct Advantage) RIP software? Or are you using Sawgrass' Print Driver System? These are your only two options when running a Direct Advantage printer.

None of MultiRIP's products (Hybrid or Garment Printer) has the capability of running a Direct Advantage. This is becuase the D.A. has two separate motor and you must work with the queue system in order to driver the platen on the printer. This is the only dtg printer that I am aware of that is designed this way. This is why I was so confused from the beginning. Ultimately, the company that is responsible for providing you support on this printer and printing software is Sawgrass Systems as it could be combination of the RIP and the printer. I recommend you calling into support and asking to speak with Richard, Jason or Sergio. However, some of them might be out at the Long Beach show.

My knowledge of and time working with the Direct Advantage is minimal at best. The only recommendation that I can do is tell you to increase your resolution to drop more ink in one pass. This you can do when you click on the Advanced button and change the setting under the Print Quality drop-down box. You might also want to check the resolution of the graphic as well. However, I don't think this is the case since the graphic is a Great Dane Graphic you are trying to print unless you changed the it.

I am sorry, but that is the best advice that I can offer. Best wishes.

Mark
MultiRIP


----------



## coach9 (Dec 27, 2006)

Mark thanks for the help I have had several conversations W/Ted at and I think most problems have been solved all thou I can't get that football graphic to look as good as they did. I wonder if they some how tweaked the graphic?Good luck in LB.


----------



## psyblade (Oct 12, 2008)

Guys- are there any free RIP softwares that I can download? I live in the Philippines and this kinds are not available in the market and the price of multiRIP and PowerRIP are way to high for us here...thanks


----------

